# [SOLVED] glsa-check complaining about PHP

## manwe_

Hi *.

```
 # glsa-check -t all

This system is affected by the following GLSAs:

201408-11

201411-04

201503-03
```

Those 3 GLSAs are about PHP. Yes, I had 5.3 version in system, even after it was removed from portage. But now it's gone. All I have is 5.4.44, 5.5.28 and 5.6.12. But glsa-check still complains. Any idea why?Last edited by manwe_ on Mon Aug 24, 2015 11:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skiwarz

My guess is that since those 3 GLSAs say "Affected Versions: <5.5.x", and you still have 5.4.44, it's flagging it, even if you have the "Not Affected" revision. Two things you could try:

1. Read through the glsa-check script and see how it determines affected versions. ( I would but I'm away from my gentoo box right now).

2. Unmerge 5.4.44, run glsa-check, and see what happens. Then re-install after.

----------

## manwe_

PHP 5.4.44 is newer than affected 5.5.15 (https://security.gentoo.org/glsa/201408-11). Never mind though. One more emerge sync and -uDN world and somehow glsa-check doesn't complain anymore now. Strange but what you can do  :Wink: 

----------

